# Naughty Doggies!



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Bet you never complain about your dog's behaviour again...

http://www.siberianhuskyclub.com/huskydamage


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Remember our first dog, a springer spaniel, one day on returning from work/shopping trip,she'd got all the Lp's(anyone remember them), house plants and a toilet roll. All rearranged an strewn around the front room!! When our dogs do something naughty like this I'd always wanted to be a fly on the wall, as I could just imagine the fun they were having! This of course well after the anger had dissipated. Now use a dog sitter! My two new babies, 7 and 10 mths do something naughty when I go to the loo!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

No difference to any other dog when they are left alone for any length of time, I remember my old settee when I left Meg alone, it was ripped to shreds.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank heavens for puppy crates is all I can say. I can leave Pommie for short spells and know both she and the house are safe. I never had that with my previous 2 dogs.

She's been in a mad mood today. Despite 2 lovely long walks she's been getting into trouble - most of it involving digging. 

Lesley


----------

